# Bengals



## Rachael898 (Feb 5, 2006)

Does anyone know of any Bengal breeders in or aroung Vermont?


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't know of any in Vermont. But you're fairly close to New York. 

Nahanni Bengals is a reputable breeder. Here's a link to their website:
http://www.bengalslongisland.com/


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

I've never heard of any iin Vermont either...doesn't mean their not out there. I did check the TIBBAs website and they had none listed under Vermont.


----------

